# Was given to us as a Jardini arowana



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

This fish was given to us as a Jardini Arowana. Now, we know its not a arowana, and are pretty sure its a parachromis. The body shape is similar to our Jaguar cichlids (parachromis managuensis).

The pictures were taken a few hours after it had moved tanks so its a bit stressed and I'm sure it will colour up in a few days (will post more pictures in a few days).

Does anyone have a better idea of just what this is?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Holy ****...someone gave you THAT as an arowana? People are insane! Looks like a very unhappy jag to me.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree looks to be a jag.


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, now he is less stressed i think he is a Jag (but keep on posting what you think he is).

Here is an updated picture now he is less stressed.










and heres one of him behind a tire track eel (also living in the tank with him)










Anyone know of how to wean a eel onto prepared foods, he is only used to eating earthworms!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

wrap the worm in prepared foods lol?

That's a Jaguar. Every bodys 100% sure. I'm a 100% sure.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

jag for sure.....you need to clean that glass :wink:


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> jag for sure.....you need to clean that glass :wink:


Yeah, i cleaned the glass after taking the pictures! I was about to clean the glass and water change but the eel came out of hiding so i grabbed the camera!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what else do u have in the tank?.....those jags can be nasty :wink:


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> what else do u have in the tank?.....those jags can be nasty :wink:


Just the tire track eel and 30 ish 1" Dempsey fry (numbers rapidly decreasing - we left them in the tank as feeders).

We picked up the jag, tire track eel and a catfish from someone who needed to get rid of their tank, We already have a jag pair, i will probably move the eel (after quarantine) to the 125g with the oscar in and leave the jag on his own in the 90g for now until i can find the time to reseal the leaking 125g then he will move up into that. The catfish is going to have to be rehomed again to someone with a huge tank, I'm 99% sure its from the pimelodus family and gets too big for any of our tanks.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds good bet that jags makin quick work of those fry :wink:


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> sounds good bet that jags makin quick work of those fry :wink:


He's getting frustrated as they have hiding places he can't get into, but down to about 3 now!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

:lol: that eel like em as well?


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

The eel LOVED the JD fry, rather a pity they're all gone. Have started feeding earthworms, rolled in more common, easy to provide food. I live in the north, and earthworms will not be available in the winter.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

get ureself a 5 gallon bucket and breed em....i di this for my worms when i go fishing that way i dont have to buy them.....ntm the compost they make is great for flower pots and such


----------



## evilmot (May 30, 2008)

The eel took his first bite of home made food this morning, and i think he liked it!!

I really don't want to start breeding worms, i think i will give him any leftovers after fishing!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

good to hear


----------



## tithe2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

he is really cool looking


----------

